

Syrian Authorities Shuts Down the Internet in the Country  - zamzamano
http://arabcrunch.com/2011/06/breaking-syrian-authorities-shuts-down-the-internet-in-the-country.html

======
anateus
Any Ham Radio enthusiasts know if anything is coming out of Syria on that
channel?

Unlike Egypt, this has turned into a torrid brew of sectarian violence
superimposed over the political strife. The minority Alawites (of whom the
Assad family are members) are scared that if they don't help the violent
oppression and quell the uprising there will be reprisals afterwards, while
mostly dormant anti-Alawite sentiments have now been stoked to a fiery blaze
in the rest of the population.

Looks like we're about to get another Libya on our hands.

~~~
th0ma5
It is important to also add that APRS has HF and satellite equivalents, and is
very twitter-like with data payloads and telemetry, and all kinds of crazy
neat things. You can bounce it off of the ISS too.

------
adaml_623
This is to make sure that everybody gets out on the streets to protest right?

That what seemed to happen in Egypt.

~~~
ZeSmith
Considering how violent is the repression there, going on the streets would
just make the protesters even easier targets.

Things are not looking good...

------
Chris_Dollar
My thoughts and prayers are with the Syrian people. A Free and Open Internet
should be a Universal Human Right. With Killswitches and heavily concentrated
ownership of internet bandwidth, the future does not look bright. But there is
hope in the power of citizen based Internet communities that can mobilize and
resist these nefarious powers.

When you get a chance check out this documentary trailer, entitled:
#killswitch (5 min 27 sec)

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/akorn/killswitch-a-
docum...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/akorn/killswitch-a-documentary-
film?ref=live)

Be part of the revolution!

------
amr
Indeed, all my tweeps from Syria have gone silent. Phone lines seem to be down
too. Calling Syria gives me "all circuits are busy" message. This is not a
good sign.

------
Wickk
>[http://content.usatoday.com/communities/ondeadline/post/2011...](http://content.usatoday.com/communities/ondeadline/post/2011/06/internet-
service-to-syria-reportedly-cut-as-more-protests-erupt/1)

More reading on this

